# New bow



## Enrique b. (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi everyone, I bought a new olimpic bow. I am new to this type of bow. Can you recommend a video how to tune a bow from the beginning? Thanks

Sent from my SM-J737T using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## portland (Apr 25, 2019)

Jake Kaminski, a U.S. Olympian, has a long video showing how he set up and tuned a new bow, and is currently releasing a tuning video series at the rate of a couple of videos a week. I'm still new, but this is the most comprehensive and thoughtful presentation I've seen thus far.

https://www.youtube.com/user/archerygod


----------



## iam911812 (Sep 12, 2015)

What he said^^^^


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Enrique b. said:


> Hi everyone, I bought a new olimpic bow. I am new to this type of bow. Can you recommend a video how to tune a bow from the beginning? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737T using Archery Talk Forum


I think you might have found better places on Archery Talk to put your post.

This is the NFAA Pro section, and NFAA Pros shoot Freestyle only.

I'd recommend the FITA section or the Competition Target Archery section.


----------

